# San Francisco - Custom insoles



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get custom insoles made in the SF bay area? I've seen a few places that do it but they will only let you do it as part of a fit package that costs $300+. I'm just looking for the insoles, I don't want a whole fit done.

Thanks.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Revolution in Fitness advertises that they will do just a custom orthotic fit -- eSoles | Revolutions In Fitness


----------

